# The YouTube Thread.



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Well i want to start an Officiall YouTube video thread!!! Feel free to post ANY video wether its something herp related , a favourite song , something that makes you laugh etc etc 

Well i will kick it off with an old Favourite song of mine!!! Feel free to contribute all 



Chappy said:


> [video=youtube;ujnH4yNqL8E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ujnH4yNqL8E[/video]


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 29, 2008)

i cant see it =[


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 29, 2008)

*One of my faves*

The link isnt there 
Here is one of my faves.. but it goes for over 8mins, BUT well worth the watch 
You have to watch the whole thing to see what happens

YouTube - Battle at Kruger


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Lets see everyones favourite Vids!!!


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 29, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Hahaha got it


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 29, 2008)

there we go


----------



## norris (Jul 29, 2008)

for He-Man fans....

[video=youtube;2c2xp2CmfQI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2c2xp2CmfQI&feature=related[/video]


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 29, 2008)

heres a few from my fav list
RPG recoil and python attacks tiger are my most fav

[video=youtube;JT75_y6WmKs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JT75_y6WmKs[/video]
[video=youtube;8FefWp_4B0k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8FefWp_4B0k[/video]
[video=youtube;klteYv1Uv9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=klteYv1Uv9A[/video]
[video=youtube;laSRfJ8WgwQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laSRfJ8WgwQ[/video]
[video=youtube;CQJSZs-euZU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQJSZs-euZU[/video]
[video=youtube;MN_mA9gL09M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MN_mA9gL09M[/video]
[video=youtube;K0NO70zRwk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K0NO70zRwk0[/video]
[video=youtube;c2JChnwv2Ws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c2JChnwv2Ws[/video]
[video=youtube;tklHLRDiAbU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tklHLRDiAbU[/video]
[video=youtube;_KZwJNOR19U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KZwJNOR19U[/video]
[video=youtube;sXbQ4cnfOCA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXbQ4cnfOCA[/video]
[video=youtube;ZFCcvZFP6D8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFCcvZFP6D8[/video]
[video=youtube;zVNTdWbVBgc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zVNTdWbVBgc[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;lgEQx23mv1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgEQx23mv1Q[/video]


Freaky UFO!!!!!


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

To embed the videos into the site to avoid the link just press the Youtube icon above and to the left of the smileys when you reply and cut and paste the last bit of the link in the Youtube space it gives , the i.d numbers of the video . 

For example if the link is.... youtube.com/watch?v=456789

Just and cut and paste the Video i.d which appears after the question mark in the Youtube link into the space the forum provides when click on the Youtube icon in the reply screen.


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 29, 2008)

Haha Bloke song. Love it!

[video=youtube;9pJ88yvXb_c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pJ88yvXb_c[/video]


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;lihwH_He8Iw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lihwH_He8Iw[/video]


cool thanks always wanted to know how to do that .

this guys one of my fav i love all his rat and snake stuff


[video=youtube;UndW7_Gc_kM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UndW7_Gc_kM[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Great Vids Python Pit


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 29, 2008)

did you see how we roll in india ? that one cracks me up


----------



## Nikki. (Jul 29, 2008)

Sum 41 - Still waiting, in too deep and fat lip are good aswell 
[video=youtube;e4dyIMhG4J4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4dyIMhG4J4[/video]

Metro station - shake it
[video=youtube;r9ioJ_i8P3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9ioJ_i8P3k[/video]

We the kings - All again for you
[video=youtube;Uggzg9c8eMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uggzg9c8eMQ&feature=related[/video]

My embedding linky things dont work


----------



## Smellie (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;HTN6Du3MCgI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTN6Du3MCgI[/video]

Probably one of the most amusing songs and video clips I've ever seen, and a catchy riff


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;ugxPxavzRvA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ugxPxavzRvA[/video]
[video=youtube;KxolDDBoPu0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxolDDBoPu0[/video]
[video=youtube;W53W_zOwG4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W53W_zOwG4k[/video]
[video=youtube;RkpsNw3oM0Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkpsNw3oM0Q[/video]
[video=youtube;_Px0wErIeJ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Px0wErIeJ[/video]

[video=youtube;j4BzfRxZVEc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4BzfRxZVEc[/video]
[video=youtube;jBPYopcoeqs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jBPYopcoeqs[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Awesome vid that last one


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 29, 2008)

this guy is a nut! in a good way! watched most of his movies, i wouldnt have to guts to handle them like that.....

[video=youtube;vziRYqCoxYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vziRYqCoxYg&NR=1[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 29, 2008)

http://ca.youtube.com/user/ssssnakeman

A few herp related vids here..More coming soon though


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> this guy is a nut! in a good way! watched most of his movies, i wouldnt have to guts to handle them like that.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vziRYqCoxYg&NR=1


 
gee that guy is nuts!!! You think that snake has been defanged for him to be handling it that confidently???

I see that Video was submitted by sssnakeman our fellow forum member!!!!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 29, 2008)

Chappy said:


> gee that guy is nuts!!! You think that snake has been defanged for him to be handling it that confidently???
> 
> I see that Video was submitted by sssnakeman our fellow forum member!!!!!


 
its a different sssnakeman and they arent defanged fromwhat ive seen in his other videos. he says something about being bitten a couple of times and his missus getting upset or something a rather... eitherway he has ALOT of confidence and i sure wouldnt be gutsy enough to handle them like that!


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> its a different sssnakeman and they arent defanged fromwhat ive seen in his other videos. he says something about being bitten a couple of times and his missus getting upset or something a rather... eitherway he has ALOT of confidence and i sure wouldnt be gutsy enough to handle them like that!


 
Cheers Mckellar. I wouldnt handle them like that either!!


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2008)

I want to know who can do this lol

[video=youtube;e6ywHnU9k-k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e6ywHnU9k-k[/video]


----------



## Vixen (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;rkdINLVDFGg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkdINLVDFGg[/video]

[video=youtube;ZdVHZwI8pcA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdVHZwI8pcA[/video]

[video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, i *ssssnakeman* only have a few videos of a couple of captive animals, Tony ( *sssnakeman069* ), on the other hand, has heaps of vids on youtube and they are excellent viewing..
Your right mckellar007, none of the snakes in any of these vids have been "defanged' for want of a better word.


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;_Fe17mCBzAk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Fe17mCBzAk&feature[/video]


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 29, 2008)

lol!! whilst looking at that one i saw this.. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 29, 2008)

Chappy - try copying the entire embed code instead? thats how ive been doing it. though it probably is the same.


----------



## snakes4me2 (Jul 29, 2008)

Br3ndo said:


> lol!! whilst looking at that one i saw this..



lol its good hey, wouldnt you love to have a drive


Now this guy is good 

[video=youtube;N2NDpPSgfwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2NDpPSgfwo[/video]

and this one

[video=youtube;HDsjacd-lhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDsjacd-lhE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

Br3ndo said:


> Chappy - try copying the entire embed code instead? thats how ive been doing it. though it probably is the same.


 
Cheers Br3ndo its very sensitive to what you cut and paste in the link!!!


----------



## mckellar007 (Jul 29, 2008)

ssssnakeman said:


> Yes, i *ssssnakeman* only have a few videos of a couple of captive animals, Tony ( *sssnakeman069* ), on the other hand, has heaps of vids on youtube and they are excellent viewing..
> Your right mckellar007, none of the snakes in any of these vids have been "defanged' for want of a better word.


 
and what an awsome collection he has aswell!! i went through all yours and subscribed aswell, cant wait to see some more! im hoping to get some more, proper videos up of my mob sometime over the next couple of weeks, sofar all i have are the crocs.


----------



## Chappy (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;kbJsLSxCuoQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbJsLSxCuoQ&feature[/video]


Watch the Chair Closely with sound up!!!


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

Everyone will hate me for this one, but freedom of expression of personality and all that. Hahahaha

Music Vid for Deathstars - Cyanide 
Woo!!

[video=youtube;Ly-jMFFjIbM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ly-jMFFjIbM[/video]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Everyone will hate me for this one, but freedom of expression of personality and all that. Hahahaha


 
Well one person thinks it is okay!~ 
Have you looked at Razed in black or Suicide Commando? (though the later is a bit of a one hit wonder)
Although i don't listen to industrial that much some is okay.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

A good motorbikeone (one of many) This guy is a legend!
[video=youtube;_XN88z_uCSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_XN88z_uCSs[/video]

Most of these guys reptile vids are pretty good and he puts them up quite often.http://www.youtube.com/user/SnakeBytesTV?ob=1


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

Never heard of them. Im not much industrial either, but ive learnt to love Deathstars.
Dunno, i like all metal categories unless it sounds like Cannible Corpse or something, thats like a 1 hour track of the same sound, with rowr rowr over the top. Cant get into it at all....


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

midnightserval said:


> Never heard of them. Im not much industrial either, but ive learnt to love Deathstars.
> Dunno, i like all metal categories unless it sounds like Cannible Corpse or something, thats like a 1 hour track of the same sound, with rowr rowr over the top. Cant get into it at all....


 Don't like cannibal corpse? Shame shame shame!  lol
The older stuff withChris Barnes is pretty good!


----------



## antaresia_boy (Jul 29, 2008)

[video=youtube;60og9gwKh1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=60og9gwKh1o[/video]
[video=youtube;EwTZ2xpQwpA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwTZ2xpQwpA[/video]

theres my contribution.


----------



## Noongato (Jul 29, 2008)

GSXR_Boy said:


> Don't like cannibal corpse? Shame shame shame!  lol
> The older stuff withChris Barnes is pretty good!


 
Cannible corpse sound the same as when my stomache rumbles.......hahaha


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

lol just came across this one

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

i just finished learning this on guitar (and singing)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

probably one of the wierder film clips i've seen but love the song.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

also just finished learning their other song (no film clip so just some rando puttin up some lyrics)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

any of you remember old school spongebob

lol...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

this is skill..

(give it a chance to get into it )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

this is slightly disturbing, poor thing.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

this is the description in one of the videos

THE BABY SUFFERS FROM A DISEASE CALLED Harlequin-type ichthyosis

Sufferers are known as harlequin fetuses, harlequin babies, or harlequins. ( Fish-Baby also Snake-Baby)

The disease has been known since around 1750, and was first described in the diary of Rev. Oliver Hart:[1] "On Thursday, April þe 5, 1750, I went to see a most deplorable object of a child, born the night before of one Mary Evans in 'Chas'town. It was surprising to all who beheld it, and I scarcely know how to describe it. The skin was dry and hard and seemed to be cracked in many places, somewhat resembling the scales of a fish. The mouth was large and round and open. It had no external nose, but two holes where the nose should have been. The eyes appeared to be lumps of coagulated blood, turned out, about the bigness of a plum, ghastly to behold. It had no external ears, but holes where the ears should be. The hands and feet appeared to be swollen, were cramped up and felt quite hard. The back part of the head was much open. It made a strange kind of noise, very low, which I cannot describe. It lived about forty-eight hours and was alive when I saw it."
OVER A HUNDRED CASES HAVE BEEN REPORTED WORLDWIDE IN MODERN TIMES. Neither gender nor ethnicity seem to affect the likelihood of a child having the disorder. A disproportionately high number of children have consanguineous parents. Those from families with a history of severe skin disorders may have a higher risk of birthing a harlequin child.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

One for the Victorians (or anyone who likes supposed Australian big cats and the "mystery" surrounding them.)
[video=youtube;kJ89wFibW1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJ89wFibW1M[/video]


----------



## MatE (Jul 29, 2008)

Here is a couple that i liked.
[video=youtube;dMH0bHeiRNg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dMH0bHeiRNg[/video]
[video=youtube;paClRcT39HY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=paClRcT39HY[/video]
[video=youtube;gSHToyGIxWE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSHToyGIxWE&NR=1[/video]
http://youtube.com/watch?v=3RiGSvLWaTU
YouTube - Spiders On Drugs


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

lol tyson is probably one of the dumbest people i have recollection of.. some idiotic quotes by tyson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<obj...e" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 29, 2008)

i'll post some more when i can be bothered


----------



## Vat69 (Jul 30, 2008)

Praise Our Lord Jeebus!! 

[video=youtube;iCh2FXzD6R4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iCh2FXzD6R4[/video]


----------



## missllama (Jul 30, 2008)

Jeff Dunham
the comedian 
i love this guy he cracks me up
YouTube - Jeff Dunham - Achmed the Dead Terrorist


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 30, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> Jeff Dunham
> the comedian
> i love this guy he cracks me up
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1uwOL4rB-go



yes! Oh my god! He's one if my favourites of all time!

I hate how everyone only knows him for achmed the dead terrorist.. I mean its good but so is the rest of his work!


----------



## BrownHash (Jul 30, 2008)

Stupid people always crack me up.

[video=youtube;UBHxaHGgpV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UBHxaHGgpV8[/video]


----------



## missllama (Jul 30, 2008)

Danny.Boy said:


> yes! Oh my god! He's one if my favourites of all time!
> 
> I hate how everyone only knows him for achmed the dead terrorist.. I mean its good but so is the rest of his work!




hahaha yea he is the best


----------



## missllama (Jul 30, 2008)

after posting that i sat down and watched spark of insanity, id recomend it to anyone on here who liked that youtube video if u wana see more of him just seach jeff dunham 
fantastic guy, also his stand ups with "walter" are classic

lana


----------



## Reptilia (Jul 30, 2008)

A couple that make me laugh...

[video=youtube;sBSps4QcVyk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBSps4QcVyk&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;Sv5iEK-IEzw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv5iEK-IEzw[/video]


----------



## Hsut77 (Jul 30, 2008)

[video=youtube;mnqj31VPNoE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnqj31VPNoE[/video]

Just beacuse I will be there in 4 days!!!!!


----------



## LullabyLizard (Jul 30, 2008)

:shock: ouchies :shock:

[video=youtube;d53QpGrd9bs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d53QpGrd9bs&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Jul 30, 2008)

Taking the Misses to see this girl at Crown Palladium later this year!! 

[video=youtube;7f_HsjpSVaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7f_HsjpSVaI[/video]

[video=youtube;h8VGQTtENSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h8VGQTtENSs&feature[/video]


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jul 30, 2008)

BR3NDO that is my fav Vid lol


----------



## Br3ndo (Jul 30, 2008)

lol


----------



## Chappy (Jul 30, 2008)

Any Def Leppard fans in here?? Love this track!! 

[video=youtube;9R2GLQDLFtM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9R2GLQDLFtM[/video]


----------



## Adzo (Jul 30, 2008)

Powerthirst.
Powerthirst 2.
Don't know what this has got to do with chocolate, but...
Beached as bru.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jul 30, 2008)

Some nice powerskids for the car buffs.
[video=youtube;-lrS6GMfBCs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lrS6GMfBCs[/video]
No brake,just raw power!


----------



## Mrs I (Jul 30, 2008)

Dont know if this one has been done but its awesome!

[video=youtube;Yv4Sia94Cu8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yv4Sia94Cu8&feature=related[/video]


----------



## thepythonpit (Jul 31, 2008)

and of co**** you cant go past THE GRAPE LADY and all her fame
[video=youtube;THfiHQZVSw0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THfiHQZVSw0[/video]


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 31, 2008)

Has this been shown since the last time i posted it

YouTube - Ken Lee - Bulgarian Idol (WITH ENGLISH TRANSLATION)
[video=youtube;_RgL2MKfWTo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RgL2MKfWTo[/video]


----------



## whiteyluvsrum (Jul 31, 2008)

[video=youtube;Ob_oD1IsYbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob_oD1IsYbE&feature=related"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ob_oD1IsYbE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Chappy (Aug 14, 2008)

Well has anyone seen this Movie Yet?? gee it looks good and scary! 

[video=youtube;x1TBlPelvbE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TBlPelvbE[/video]


----------



## Trouble (Aug 14, 2008)

Chappy said:


> Well has anyone seen this Movie Yet?? gee it looks good and scary!


 
:shock: That looks.......... _*AWESOME!!!:lol:*_
Might have to go see that one

Anyone seen these? Can't wait until the movie is released here!
[video=youtube;kTiaKvXqOtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTiaKvXqOtQ[/video]
[video=youtube;q6VXozu-CG0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q6VXozu-CG0[/video]
The movie is actually released in Aus on the 8th Jan '09!


----------



## euphorion (Aug 14, 2008)

WHAT!??! i thought it was december! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. im so ashamed to admit i've read the books. i daren't actually tell anyone what they're about  loooooooooooool


----------



## Chappy (Aug 15, 2008)

thepythonpit said:


> and of co**** you cant go past THE GRAPE LADY and all her fame
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=THfiHQZVSw0


 
Owowowow!!! Thats Funny as!!!! :lol::lol::lol: I watched the bit when she fell twice!!!! LOLLOLLOL :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Trouble (Aug 15, 2008)

shooshoo said:


> WHAT!??! i thought it was december! NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO. im so ashamed to admit i've read the books. i daren't actually tell anyone what they're about  loooooooooooool


 
Yeah so did I.... but thats in the US:x.... Why can't they release movies here at the same time.
The books are awesome... I just hope the movie will be the same


----------



## ScorpionKing (Aug 15, 2008)

this is my fav...

[video=youtube;B0tU3Hy7et8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0tU3Hy7et8[/video]


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 16, 2008)

If i told you, you wouldn't believe me, you gotta watch. This one is quite unbelievable!
[video=youtube;gcpdtcRLeVY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gcpdtcRLeVY[/video]

This ones for all the Kiwi's
[video=youtube;g0G9vDKcdLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0G9vDKcdLg[/video]

One of the more amazing TEDtalks vids
[video=youtube;YVvn8dpSAt0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVvn8dpSAt0[/video]

The girl every teenage boy would love to date...
[video=youtube;LuUKlzQzSFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuUKlzQzSFE[/video]

I love things that go BANG
[video=youtube;wcmmLvAYqkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcmmLvAYqkI[/video]

Again, things that go bang
[video=youtube;osHT73lWMD0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osHT73lWMD0[/video]

This one will give the Kiwi's goosebumps... GO the Allblacks!
[video=youtube;Txu5S7dcJjQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Txu5S7dcJjQ[/video]

Still THE most spectacular piece of driving i've seen yet! Bring back the Group B cars i say!
[video=youtube;TJsHlugRls4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJsHlugRls4[/video]

The infamous Brock Polarizer...
[video=youtube;aBdppylOFX4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aBdppylOFX4[/video]

And why i will NEVER visit America...
[video=youtube;PfVZjbyzFGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfVZjbyzFGQ[/video]

Oh how i love youtube...


----------



## Vincey (Aug 16, 2008)

Wow!!! That girl dancing and the bat bombs was crazy!

Everybody look at the ones abovehttp://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...ct=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LuUKlzQzSFE

She's incredible :O


----------



## Danda_Reptilia (Aug 16, 2008)

mckellar007 said:


> and what an awsome collection he has aswell!! i went through all yours and subscribed aswell, cant wait to see some more! im hoping to get some more, proper videos up of my mob sometime over the next couple of weeks, sofar all i have are the crocs.



Very true....he does have a very impressive collection....I have seen him handle his RBB in the same manner.

Great guy to talk to as well.


----------



## Danda_Reptilia (Aug 16, 2008)

Front row seating for a bluey birth

YouTube - Blue Tongue Lizard Birth


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 16, 2008)

Hear about the bloke that dislocated his elbow weightlifting at the olympics? Here tis... It WILL make you cringe
[video=youtube;uI0Zl-tMRf4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uI0Zl-tMRf4[/video]


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 18, 2008)

After the initial shock, funny as hell.
[video=youtube;qAjJ8u1dpUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qAjJ8u1dpUo[/video]


----------



## Dave (Aug 19, 2008)

One of my fave bands when they were at there prime.

[video=youtube;fn3LLYpFWuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fn3LLYpFWuw&feature=related[/video]


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 20, 2008)

Chappy said:


> Well has anyone seen this Movie Yet?? gee it looks good and scary!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1TBlPelvbE


 
YES!!!
awsome movie!! LOVED IT!!


----------



## Chappy (Aug 20, 2008)

All i have heard is good reports so i may go this weekend!!!


----------



## Smellie (Aug 20, 2008)

[video=youtube;pvbBaj4hb8w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvbBaj4hb8w[/video]

anyone who loves guitar, and loves Jim Croce, James Taylor, and the likes, will love this guy. Truly amazing guitarist. I can kinda play this song like him One day..one day...


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 20, 2008)

[video=youtube;3BywYgQyHsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3BywYgQyHsw[/video]

Dukes of hazard General lee drifting! lmao!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Aug 20, 2008)

For Cradle of Filth fans. Malice Through the Looking Glass, back when they had their strongest line-up.

[video=youtube;UN4z2LS2MKA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UN4z2LS2MKA[/video]


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 22, 2008)

This one is not for the people who cringe at the sight of blood.
You have been warned. Having said that it's just a piercing! (and an interesting one at that!).
[video=youtube;jSSMbkL-Ang]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jSSMbkL-Ang[/video]


----------



## thesilverbeast (Aug 22, 2008)

Im getting a dermal anchor in the next few months  

Just gotta let the surface piercing inflammation go down a bit. 

Mine is going to be on my wrist.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Aug 22, 2008)

thesilverbeast said:


> Im getting a dermal anchor in the next few months
> 
> Just gotta let the surface piercing inflammation go down a bit.
> 
> Mine is going to be on my wrist.


 
Let us know how you go!! 
I'm thinking of getting the finger one.(or two  ) When the clip i posted ends there is one that shows the removal on a finger. Not that bad!


----------

